
Daring Fireball: Firefox 3 vs. Safari 3 - sant0sk1
http://daringfireball.net/2008/04/firefox_3_safari_3
======
wanorris
I'll admit that I couldn't care less about tight Mac OS integration (the only
time I use Safari is in a VirtualBox window from an XP installation under
Ubuntu), but for me, the killer Firefox features are recently closed tabs,
auto-restoring the tabs from my last session, and the ability to customize it
with extensions.

~~~
tlrobinson
"recently closed tabs, auto-restoring the tabs from my last session"

Safari 3 has those features as well. Really the only thing Safari lacks is a
good extension system.

WebKit is a top-notch browser engine. Even after all these supposedly amazing
improvements in the Mozilla engine WebKit is _still_ faster.

~~~
shawndrost
Extensions are useful to me personally, but they also speed the rate of
browser evolution, which is why I hope Firefox stays on top.

------
Prrometheus
>Auto-completion in Firefox requires the use of the Down Arrow key to select
something from the list of suggestions. In Safari you can just use Return to
accept the first suggestion.

I HATE when return picks the first item from a match-list. How the hell do I
just type what I want to type?

~~~
dreish
You have to backspace the autocompleted text, but it doesn't appear
immediately, so you have to either:

    
    
      - Type what you want to type and race to hit return, or
      - Wait a moment for the text to appear so you can hit backspace.
    

The whole experience is really frustrating, and easily one of my least-
favorite features of Safari. It probably contributes to my tendency to Google
sites rather than just entering URLs I already know by heart.

~~~
aston
Escape generally helps.

~~~
dreish
Escape seems to revert to the text that was in the input field before anything
was typed. How does that help?

------
streblo
I never knew Control-Command-D would define a word you're hovering over.
Something small like that is enough to make me consider switching back to
Safari.

~~~
aflag
I remember seeing extensions for Firefox that do just that. Maybe you should
investigate about it.

About the article itself, when I clicked I thought it would compare general
stuff about firefox and safari, but it's mostly about mac OS integration.
Since I don't use it the article ended up being pretty useless for me :(.

------
cturner
"Location Field — The new Firefox 3 location field, the so-called
“AwesomeBar”, is too clever. When I click the mouse in the middle of a URL, I
just want to place the insertion point. I don’t want to select the entire URL.
If I wanted to select the entire URL, I’d double-click. Click to place,
double-click to select — just like any other text field."

Hahah. Be warned that it takes between four and five years to get sensible
fixes to location bar problems resolved:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190615>

------
henning
I tried Safari and switched back to Firefox because I couldn't live without
all the Greasemonkey scripts I rely upon to make the web suck less.

De gustibus non est disputandum.

~~~
antiismist
Safari also doesn't have firebug, the killer app for web developers

~~~
henning
Yes, people like DHH have mentioned using Firefox for development but Safari
for casual surfing outside of work. I can't get comfortable with it for casual
surfing, either, though.

~~~
boucher
I use Safari to develop, to browse for fun, for everything. I use
Firefox/Firebug only when its necessary, which turns out to be not very often.

------
andreyf
Bah, it's all a matter of habit. Firefox's "/"+term for find, as well as C-k
and C-l to select search and URL fields respectively will always be second
nature to me.

